# Raising new chicks this late in the year...



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

My husband thought I was nuts when I bought 18 chicks. We had agreed on 6. Then he decided he liked them and built me a coop for 12. After roosters and losses to predators and cars we are down to 7 laying hens and a silkie girl. Would it be a bad idea to order chicks or try hatching my hand at incubating this close to winter?

We have brutal winters here in Massachusetts. Would it just be better to wait till my silkie girl gies broody next spring and give her eggs to hatch?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Personally I would wait. Yes you can do it but it would be a pain in my opinion. By the time you would normally be done brooding the chicks it will be too cold to put them straight outside without heat so you'll either have to supply heat or brood longer. Then the whole introducing them to your flock during the cold. I would wait till spring. But thats my opinion. I also was told once that chickens born in fall tend to grow slower than those in Spring. Not sure if its true but this old guy swore by it.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I agree! Always easier to brood chicks in the spring and it will give you time to get your husbandry methods worked out so you won't suffer so many losses.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Yeah I think that's what I will do. Plus it will give me am idea of how everyone will do during the winter and see if we need to make any adjustments. 

I hope to utilize my silkies broodiness and give her hatching eggs. There's a farm about an hour from me that has blue and splash Orpingtons eggs always listed on Craigslist. I just lost my only brahma girl today so I will be replacing her as well. I think I'm just a bit bummed out.


----------

